# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون التحكيم اللبناني

## هيثم الفقى

(أ) قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الجديد 
الكتاب الثاني 
خصومات وإجراءات متنوعة 
الباب الأول: التحكيم 
القسم الأول : قواعد التحكيم في القانون الداخلي 
مادة (762) 
- يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يدرجوا في العقد التجاري أو المدني المبرم بينهم بنداً ينص على أن تحل بطريق التحكيم جميع المنازعات القابلة للصلح التي تنشأ عن تنفيذ هذا العقد أو تفسيره. 
مادة (763) 
- لا يصح البند التحكيمي إلا إذا كان مكتوباً في العقد الأساسي أو في وثيقة يحيل إليها هذا العقد ويجب أن يشتمل تحت طائلة بطلانه على تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين بأشخاصهم أو صفاتهم أو على بيان الطريقة التي يعين بها هؤلاء. 
مادة (764) 
- إذا حصل بعد نشوء النزاع إن قامت عقبة في سبيل تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين بفعل أحد الخصوم أو لدى تطبيق طريقة تعيينهم فيطلب تعيينهم من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية إذا رأى رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية إن البند التحكيمي باطل بشكل واضح أو أنه غير كاف كي يتيح تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين فيصدر قراراً يثبت فيه ذلك ويعلن أن لا محل لتعيين هؤلاء. البند التحكيمي الباطل يعتبر كأن لم يكن. 
مادة (765) 
- العقد التحكيمي عقد بموجبه يتفق الأطراف فيه على حل نزاع قابل للصلح ناشئ بينهم عن طريق تحكيم شخص أو عدة أشخاص. 
مادة (766) 
- لا يثبت عقد التحكيم إلا بالكتابة. 
- ويجب أن يشتمل تحت طائلة بطلانه على تحديد موضوع النزاع وعلى تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين بأشخاصهم أو بصفاتهم أو على بيان الطريقة التي يعين بها هؤلاء. يعتبر عقد التحكيم ساقطاً إذ رفض المحكم المعين فيه المهمة الموكولة إليه. 
مادة (767) 
- يجوز للخصوم الإتفاق على حل نزاع بطريق التحكيم ولو كان موضوعا لدعوى مقامة أمام القضاء ويمكنهم الإتفاق على ان يكون الحل وفق أحكام قانون أجنبي أو عرف أجنبي. 
مادة (768) 
- لا تولى مهمة المحكم لغير شخص طبيعي وإذا عين عقد التحكيم شخصاً معنوياً فتقتصر مهمته على تنظيم التحكيم. 
- لا يجوز أن يكون المحكم قاصراً أو محجوراً عليه أو محروماً من حقوقه المدنية أو مفلسا ما لم يرد له اعتباره. 
مادة (769) 
- يشترط قبول المحكم للمهمة الموكولة إليه ويثبت هذا القبول بالكتابة. 
- إذا قام في شخص المحكم سبب للرد فعليه إعلام الخصوم به وفى هذه الحالة لا يجوز له قبول المهمة إلا بموافقة هؤلاء الخصوم. 
- بعد قبول المهمة لا يجوز للمحكم التنحي بغير سبب جدي وإلا جاز الحكم عليه بالتعويض للمتضرر. 
مادة (770) 
- لا يجوز عزل المحكمين إلا بتراضى الخصوم جميعا ولا يجوز ردهم عن الحكم إلا لأسباب تحدث أو تظهر بعد تعيينهم ويطلب الرد للأسباب ذاتها إلى يرد بها القاضى. 
- يقدم طلب الرد إلى الغرفة الابتدائية الكائن في منطقتها مركز التحكيم المتفق عليه وإلا فإلى الغرفة الابتدائية في بيروت وذلك في خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ علم طالب الرد بتعيين المحكم أو تاريخ ظهوره سبب الرد بعد ذلك. 
مادة (771) 
- إذا تعدد المحكمون وجب في جميع الأحوال أن يكون عددهم وترا وإلا كان التحكيم باطلاً. 
- إذا عين الخصوم محكمين أثنين أو محكمين بعدد زوجي وجبت إضافة محكم آخر إليهم يختار وفق ما حدده الخصوم وإلا فباتفاق المحكمين المعنيين وإذا لم يتفقوا فيعين بقرار من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية. 
مادة (772) 
- إذا عين شخص طبيعي أو معنوي لتنظيم التحكيم فيعهد بمهمة التحكيم لمحكم أو عدة محكمين يقبل بهم جميع الخصوم 
- وإذا لم يحصل على هذا القبول يدعو الشخص المكلف بتنظيم التحكيم كل خصم لتعيين محكم واحد ويتولى بنفسه عند الإقتضاء تعيين المحكم اللازم لإكمال الهيئة التحكيمية وإذا تخلف الخصوم عن تعيين محكم فيقوم بتعيينه الشخص المكلف بتنظيم التحكيم. 
- ويجوز اللجوء مباشرة إلى تعيين المحكمين وفق أحكام الفقرة الثانية. 
مادة (773) 
- إذا لم تحدد مهلة في اتفاقية التحكيم بنداً كانت أم عقداً وجب على المحكمين القيام بمهمتهم في خلال ستة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ قبول آخر محكم لمهمته.- يجوز تمديد المهلة الاتفاقية أو القانونية إما باتفاق الخصوم وإما بقرار من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية يصدر بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أو الهيئة التحكيمية. 
مادة (774) 
- في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد764و771و773يصدر رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية المشار إليها في المادة770فقرة2 قراره على وجه السرعة بناء على طلب احد الخصوم أو الهيئة التحكيمية ولا يكون هذا القرار قابلا لأى طعن. 
- على أنه يجوز إستئناف القرار المشار إليه عندما يكون الرئيس قد أعلن فيه أن لا محل لتعيين المحكم أو المحكمين لأحد الاسباب المعينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة764وتنظر محكمة الاستئناف في الطعن على وجه السرعة. 
مادة (775) 
- يجوز أن يتفق الخصوم في البند التحكيمي أو في عقد التحكيم أو في عقد مستقل على أن يكون التحكيم عادياً أو مطلقاً كما يجوز تفويض المحكم أو المحكمين التوفيق بين الخصوم. 
مادة (776) 
- في حال شك في وصف التحكيم فإنه يعتبر تحكيماً عادياً 
- في التحكيم العادى يطبق المحكم أو المحكمون قواعد القانون وأصول المحاكمة العادية باستثناء ما لا يتفق منها مع أصول التحكيم ولاسيما القواعد المبينة في هذا الباب 
- يجوز للخصوم إعفاء المحكم أو المحكمين من تطبيق أصول المحاكمة العادية أو بعضها باستثناء تلك التي تتعلق بالنظام العام وبشرط أن تكون متفقة مع قواعد وأصول التحكيم ولا يجوز أن يتناول الاعفاء بوجه خاص المباديء المنصوص عليها في المواد 365إلى 368و371إلى374 
- لا يثبت الاعفاء المشار إليه إلا بنص صريح في اتفاق التحكيم أو في اتفاق مستقل. 
مادة (777) 
- في التحكيم المطلق يعفى المحكم أو المحكمون من تطبيق قواعد القانون وأصول المحاكمة العادية ويحكمون بمقتضى الإنصاف. 
- تستثنى من هذا الاعفاء قواعد القانون المعلقة بالنظام العام والمباديء الأساسية لأصول المحاكمة لاسيما المتعلقة بحق الدفاع وتعليل الحكم وأيضاً القواعد الخاصة بنظام التحكيم. 
- لا يثبت التحكيم المطلق إلا بمقتضى نص صريح في اتفاقية التحكيم أو في اتفاقية مستقل 
مادة (778) 
- يعرض النزاع على المحكم أو المحكمين من الخصوم مشتركين أو من أحدهم الأكثر عجلة. 
مادة (779) 
- يقوم بالتحقيق المحكمون مجتمعين ما لم يجز لهم عقد التحكيم تفويض أحدهم لهذه الغاية. 
- يستمع المحكمون إلى أقوال أشخاص ثالثين بدون تحليفهم اليمين. 
- يرجع المحكمون إلى القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة ذات الاختصاص بنظر النزاع لولا وجود التحكيم لإجراء ما يأتي : 
1- الحكم على من يتخلف من الشهود عن الحضور أو من يمتنع منهم عن الاجابة بالجزاءات المقررة في هذا القانون. 
2- الأمر بالإنابات القضائية. 
مادة (780) 
- إذا وجد في حيازة أحد الخصوم دليل ما جاز للمحكمين أمره بإبرازه. 
مادة (781) 
- مع الاحتفاظ بما قد ينص عليه اتفاق خاص بين الخصوم تنتهي الخصومة في التحكيم : 
1- بعزل المحكم أو بوفاته أو بقيام مانع يحول دون مباشرته لمهامه أو بحرمانه استعمال حقوقه المدنية. 
2- بامتناع المحكم أو برده عن الحكم. 
3- بانقضاء مهلة التحكيم. 
مادة (782) 
- إن انقطاع الخصومة في التحكيم يخضع لأحكام المواد 505إلى 508 
مادة (783) 
- ما لم يكن ثمة اتفاق مخالف للمحكم أن يفصل في طاريء تطبيق الخط وفق أحكام المواد174إلى178 
- إذا إدعى تزوير سند مبرز في الخصومة لدى المحكم فيتوقف هذا الأخير عن السير بالخصومة حتى الفصل بهذا الطاريء بقرار من الغرفة الابتدائية المختصة بنظر النزاع أو الكائن في منطقتها القاضي المختص بنظر النزاع لولا وجود التحكيم وتتوقف مهلة التحكيم ولا تعود إلى السريان إلا بعد تبليغ المحكمين الحكم الصادر في الطاريء. 
مادة (784) 
- إذا أدلى أثناء التحكيم بمسألة معترضة تخرج عن ولاية المحكمين أو طعن في ورقة أو اتخذت إجراءات جزائية تتعلق بتزويرها أو بحادث جزائي يتصل بالنزاع يوقف المحكمون عملهم وتتوقف المهلة المحددة للحكم إلى أن يبلغ المحكمون الحكم النهائي الصادر في تلك المسألة المعترضة. مادة (785) 
- إذا نازع أحد الخصوم أمام المحكم في مبدأ أو مدى الولاية العائدة لنظر القضية المعروضة عليه فيكون له أن يفصل في هذه المنازعة 
مادة (786) 
- لا يجوز تدخل الغير في النزاع أمام المحكمين ما لم يوافق الخصوم على ذلك. 
مادة (787) 
- يحدد المحكم أو المحكمون التاريخ الذي تعتبر فيه القضية قيد التدقيق أو المداولة تمهيداً لإصدار القرار فيها. 
- منذ هذا التاريخ لا يبقى جائزاً تقديم أي مطلب أو سبب أو ملاحظة أو مستند ما لم يكن بطلب من المحكم أو المحكمين. 
مادة (788) 
- في حال تعدد المحكمين تجرى المداولة بينهم سراً ويصدر القرار بإجماع الآراء أو بغالبيتها . 
مادة (789) 
- يفصل المحكمون في النزاع وفق القواعد المعينة في المادة776ما لم يخولهم الخصوم في عقد التحكيم صلاحية فصله كمحكمين مطلقين فيطبقون عندئذ القواعد المعينة في المادة777 
مادة (790) 
- يجب أن يشتمل القرار التحكيمي على : 
1- اسم المحكم واسماء المحكمين الذين أصدروه. 
2- مكان وتاريخ إصداره. 
3- اسماء الخصوم والقابهم وصفاتهم واسماء وكلائهم. 
4- خلاصة ما ابداه الخصوم من وقائع وطلبات وادلة مؤيدة لها. 
5- أسباب القرار وفقرته الحكمية. 
مادة (791) 
- يوقع القرار التحكيمي المحكم أو المحكمون الصادر عنهم. 
- وإذا رفضت اقلية منهم التوقيع يشير المحكمون الآخرون إلى ذلك ويكون للقرار الأثر كما لو كان موقعاً من جميعهم. 
مادة (792) 
- بصدور القرار التحكيمي تخرج القضية عن يد المحكم. 
- ومع ذلك تبقى للمحكم صلاحية تفسير القرار وتصحيح ما يقع فيه من سهو أو اغلاط واكماله في حال اغفاله الفصل بأحد الطلبات وتطبق في هذا الصدد أحكام المواد 560إلى 562 - غير أن تفسير القرار أو تصحيحه أو اكماله من قبل المحكم لا يكون جائزاً إلا في خلال المهلة المحددة له للفصل في النزاع وبعد المهلة تتولى تفسير القرار أو تصحيحه المحكمة التي يعود لها الاختصاص لولا وجود التحكيم. 
مادة (793) 
- يجب لغرض إعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي ايداع اصل هذا القرار قلم الغرفة الابتدائية المشار إليها في المادة770فقرة 2سواء من قبل أحد المحكمين أو الخصم الأكثر عجلة وترفق بأصل القرار المذكور صورة عن اتفاقية التحكيم مصدقا عليها بمطابقتها لأصلها من قبل المحكمين أو سلطة رسمية مختصة أو رئيس القلم وبعد اطلاعه على هذا الأصل. 
ويحرر كاتب المحكمة محضراً بهذا الإيداع. 
مادة (794) 
- للقرار التحكيمي منذ صدوره حجية القضية المحكوم بالنسبة إلى النزاع الذي فصل فيه. 
مادة (795) 
- لا يكون القرار التحكيمي قابلاً للتنفيذ إلا بأمر على عريضة يصدره رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية التي أودع أصل القرار في قلمها بناءً على طلب من ذوي العلاقة وذلك بعد الإطلاع على القرار واتفاقية التحكيم. 
مادة (796) 
- توضع الصيغة التنفيذية على أصل القرار التحكيمي المودع وعلى الأصل المقدم من طالب هذه الصيغة ويعاد إليه هذا الأصل الأخير فور ذلك. 
- القرار الذي يرفض الصيغة التنفيذية يجب أن يشتمل على بيان الأسباب ولا يجوز رفض الصيغة التنفيذية إلا لأحد اسباب الأبطال المنصوص عليها في المادة800 
مادة (797) 
- تطبق على القرارات التحكيمية القواعد المتعلقة بالتنفيذ المعجل للأحكام وفي حالة الاستئناف أو الطعن بطريق الابطال يتولى رئيس الغرفة الاستئنافية المقدم إليها الطعن إعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي المقترن بالتنفيذ المعجل ولمحكمة الاستئناف أن تقرر التنفيذ المعجل في الأحوال وبالشروط المعينة في المادة575. 
مادة (798) 
- القرار التحكيمي لا يقبل الاعتراض ولا طلب النقض. 
- يجوز الطعن في هذا القرار بطريق اعتراض الغير أمام المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى لولا وجود التحكيم مع مراعاة أحكام المادة681فقرة(1). 
مادة (799) 
- القرار التحكيمي يقبل الاستئناف ما لم يكن الخصوم قد عدلوا عن الاستئناف في اتفاقية التحكيم القرار التحكيمي الصادر عن محكم مطلق لا يقبل الاستئناف ما لم يكن الخصوم قد احتفظوا صراحة بحق رفع هذا الطعن في اتفاقية التحكيم وفى هذه الحال تنظر محكمة الاستئناف في القضية كمحكم مطلق. 
مادة (800) 
- إذا كان الخصوم قد عدلوا عن الاستئناف أو لم يحتفظوا صراحة بحق الاستئناف كما هو مبين في المادة السابقة يبقى ممكنا لهم الطعن في القرار الصادر عن المحكمين بطريق الإبطال بالرغم من أي اتفاق مخالف. لا يكون الطعن بطريق الإبطال جائز إلا في الحالات الآتية : 
1- صدور القرار بدون اتفاق تحكيمي أو بناءً على اتفاق تحكيمي باطل أو ساقط بانقضاء المهلة. 
2- صدور القرار عن محكمين لم يعينوا طبقاً للقانون. 
3- خروج القرار عن حدود المهمة المعينة للمحكم أو المحكمين. 
4- صدور القرار بدون مراعاة حق الدفاع للخصوم. 
5- عدم اشتمال القرار على جميع بياناته الإلزامية المتعلقة بمطالب الخصوم والأسباب والوسائل المؤيدة لها واسماء المحكمين وأسباب القرار ومنطوقه وتاريخه وتوقيع المحكمين عليه. 
6- مخالفة القرار لقاعدة تتعلق بالنظام العام. 
مادة (801) 
- إذا أبطلت المحكمة المقدم إليها الطعن بطريق الابطال القرار التحكيمي فإنها تنظر في الموضوع في حدود المهمة المعينة للمحكم ما لم يتفق الخصوم على خلاف ذلك. 
مادة (802) 
- الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الابطال يقدمان إلى محكمة الاستئناف الصادر في نطاقها القرار التحكيمي. 
- كل من الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الابطال يكون جائزاً منذ صدور القرار المطعون فيه غير انه لا يقبل إذا قدم بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً على تبليغ القرار المعطي الصيغة التنفيذية 
مادة (803) 
- ما لم يكن القرار التحكيمي معجل التنفيذ فإن مهلة كل من الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الابطال توقف تنفيذ القرار كما يوقف تنفيذه الطعن المقدم في خلال المهلة. 
مادة (804) 
- يقدم كل من الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الإبطال ويجرى التحقيق والفصل فيه والقواعد والأصول المقررة للخصومة أمام محكمة الاستئناف. 
- الوصف المعطى من الخصوم لطريق الطعن عند تقديمه يجوز تعديله أو توضيحه حتى إنتهاء مهلة الطعن. 
مادة (805) 
- القرار الصادر باعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية لا يقبل أي طعن. 
- على أن استئناف القرار التحكيمي أو الطعن بطريق إبطاله يفيد حكماً في حدود الخصومة المنعقدة أمام محكمة إستئناف طعنا بقرار الصيغة التنفيذية أو رفعا ليد القاضي المختص بإصداره. 
مادة (806) 
- القرار الصادر برفض الصيغة التنفيذية قابل للاستئناف في خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تبليغه وفي هذه الحالة يكون لمحكمة الإستئناف أن تنظر بناءً على طلب الخصوم في الأسباب التي كان بإمكان هؤلاء التذرع بها ضد القرار التحكيمي بطريق استئناف أو الإبطال حسب الأحوال. 
مادة (807) 
- إن رفض الاستئناف أو رفض الطعن بطريق الإبطال كله أو بعضه من شأنه منح الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي أو لفقراته التي لم يتناولها الفسخ أو الإبطال. 
مادة (808) 
- يقبل القرار التحكيمي الطعن بطريق اعادة المحاكمة للأسباب وبالشروط المعينة للطعن في الأحكام بهذا الطريق. 
- يقدم هذا الطعن إلى محكمة الاستئناف التي صدر في نطاقها القرار التحكيمي. 




القسم الثاني 
التحكيم الدولي 
أولاً : أحكام عامة 
مادة (809) 
- يعتبر دولياً التحكيم الذي يتعلق بمصالح التجارة الدولية 
- يحق للدولة ولسائر الأشخاص المعنويين العامين اللجوء إلى التحكيم الدولي. 
مادة (810) 
- يجوز أن يعين في اتفاقية التحكيم مباشرة أو بالإحالة إلى نظام التحكيم المحكم أو المحكمون أو أن تحدد فيها طريقة تعيين هؤلاء 
- إذا طرأت صعوبة ما في تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين في تحكيم حاصل في لبنان أو إعتمد فيه تطبيق قانون أصول المحاكمات اللبناني جاز للفريق الأكثر عجلة إذا لم يوجد بند مخالف أن يطلب التعيين بقرار يصدر من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية وفق الشروط المحددة في المادة774 كلما اقتضت الحاجة في مجال تطبيق قواعد التحكيم الدولي تقوم محكمة بيروت محل محكمة مركز التحكيم الحاصل في الخارج. مادة (811) 
- يجوز أن تحدد اتفاقية التحكيم مباشرة أو بالإحالة إلى نظام للتحكيم الأصول التي تتبع في الخصومة التحكيمية ويجوز أيضاً إخضاع هذه الخصومة لقانون معين من قوانين أصول المحاكمة يحدد في الاتفاقية. 
- إن لم يرد نص في الاتفاقية يطبق المحكم بحسب مقتضى الحال الأصول التي يراها مناسبة أن مباشرة أو بالإلتجاء إلى قانون معين أو إلى نظام للتحكيم 
مادة (812) 
- عندما يكون التحكيم الدولي خاضعاً للقانون اللبناني لا تطبق عليه أحكام المواد762 إلى792 إلا إذا لم توجد اتفاقيات خاصة ومع مراعاة أحكام المادتين810و811. 
مادة (813) 
- يفصل المحكم في النزاع وفقاً للقواعد القانونية التي اختارها الخصوم وإلا فوفقا للقواعد التي يراها مناسبة وهو يعتد في جميع هذه الأحوال بالأعراف التجارية 
- وهو يفصل في النزاع كمحكم مطلق إذا حددت اتفاقية الخصوم مهمته على هذا الوجه. 
ثانياً : الاعتراف بالقرارات التحكيمية الصادرة في الخارج أو في التحكيم الدولي وتنفيذها : 
مادة (814) 
- يعترف بالقرارات التحكيمية وتعطى الصيغة التنفيذية إذا اثبت الشخص الذي يتذرع بها وجودها ولم تكن مخالفة بصورة واضحة لنظام العام الدولي. 
- يثبت وجود القرار التحكيمي بإبراز أصله مرفقا بالإتفاق التحكيمي أو بصور طبق الأصل عن هذين المستندين مصدقة من المحكمين أو من أية سلطة مختصة وإذا كانت هذه المستندات محررة بلغة أجنبية عمد إلى ترجمتها بواسطة مترجم محلف. 
مادة (815) 
- تطبق على القرار التحكيمي أحكام المواد 793و797وإذا كان التحكيم حاصلاً في الخارج يصح تقديم صورة مطابقة للأصل عن القرار التحكيمي لأجل الإيداع وإعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية. 
ثالثاً : طرق الطعن في القرارات التحكيمية الصادرة في الخارج أو في تحكيم دولي : 
مادة (816) 
- القرار الذي يرفض الاعتراف بقرار تحكيمي صادر في الخارج أو في تحكيم دولي أو اعطاءه الصيغة التنفيذية يكون قابلاً للإستئناف 
مادة (817) 
- لا يكون استئناف القرار الذي يمنح الاعتراف أو الصيغة التنفيذية جائزاً إلا في الحالات الآتية : 
1- صدور القرار بدون اتفاق تحكيمي أو بناء على اتفاق تحكيمي باطل أو ساقط بانقضاء المهلة. 
2- صدور القرار عن محكمين لم يعينوا طبقا للقانون. 
3- خروج القرار عن المهمة المعينة للمحكمين. 
4- صدور القرار بدون مراعاة حق الدفاع للخصوم. 
5- مخالفة القرار لقاعدة تتعلق بالنظام العام الدولى. 
مادة (818) 
- لا يقبل الاستئناف المنصوص عليه في المادتين السابقتين بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوما على تبليغ القرار البدائي. 
مادة (819) 
- ان القرار التحكيمي الدولي الصادر في لبنان يقبل الطعن بطريق الابطال في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة817. 
- إن الأمر القاضي باعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية لهذا القرار لا يقبل أي طعن على أن الطعن في هذا القرار الأخير بطريق الابطال يفيد حكماً في حدود الخصومة المنعقدة أمام محكمة الاستئناف طعنا بقرار الصيغة التنفيذية أو رفعا ليد القاضي المختص بإصدار هذا القرار 
- يقدم الطعن إلى محكمة الاستئناف التي صدر القرار التحكيمي في منطقتها. 
- ويكون جائزاً تقديم الطعن منذ صدور القرار غير أنه لا يقبل بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ القرار المعطى الصيغة التنفيذية. 
مادة (820) 
- ما لم يكن القرار التحكيمي معجل التنفيذ فإن مهلة الطعن توقف تنفيذه كما يوقف تنفيذه الطعن المقدم في خلال المهلة. 
مادة (821) 
- تطبق على هذا القسم المادتان 804فقرة1و805فقرة2دون سواهما من المواد المتعلقة بطرق الطعن في التحكيم الداخلي. 
(ب) قانون رقم67/73 
صادر بتاريخ19كانون الأول سنة1967تنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات التحكيمية والسندات الأجنبية 

الجزء الثاني: في تنفيذ القرارات التحكيمية الأجنبية 
مادة (15) 
- تعتبر أجنبية بالمعنى المقصود بهذا القانون القرارات التحكيمية الصادرة خارج الأراضي اللبنانية والقرارات التحكيمية الصادرة في لبنان بالاستناد إلى قانون أصول محاكمات أجنبى. 
- إن القرارات التحكيمية الصادرة عن الحكم المطلق تعتبر في جميع الأحوال خاضعة لقانون البلاد التي صدرت فيها. 
مادة (16) 
- لا تنفذ القرارات التحكيمية الأجنبية في لبنان بوسائل التنفيذ على الأموال أو الاكراه على الأشخاص إلا بعد اقترانها بالصيغة التنفيذية. 
مادة (17) 
- يقدم طلب اعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي الأجنبي إلى محكمة الاستئناف المدنية وفقاً لأحكام المادة(5) من هذا القانون. 
مادة (18) 
- لا يجوز الاعتراف بالقرار التحكيمي الأجنبي ولا منحه الصيغة التنفيذية إذا اثبت المحكوم عليه تحقق أحد الأمور التالية : 
أ) صدور القرار التحكيمي استنادا إلى عقد أو بند تحكيمي غير صحيح حسب القانون الذي يخضع له هذا العقد أو البند. 
ب) تناول القرار التحكيمي نزاعاً خارجاً عن موضوع التحكيم أو متجاوزاً نطاقه وفى هذه الحالة يمكن قصر الاعتراف أو منح الصيغة التنفيذية على فقرات القرار التحكيمي الصادرة في نطاق التحكيم والقابلة للانفصال عن الفقرات الأخرى. 
ج) تأليف الهيئة التحكيمية أو إجراء المحاكمة لديها بصورة مخالفة للقانون الذي يخضع له القرار. 
د) عدم تبليغ إجراءات المحاكمة التحكيمية إلى المحكوم عليه أو عدم تمكينه من الدفاع عن حقوقه. 
هـ) عدم ابرام القرار التحكيمي وفقا لقانون البلد الذي يخضع له القرار إلا إذا كان من القرارات المؤقتة القابلة للتنفيذ حسب أحكام القانون المشار إليه 
و) ابطال أو وقف مفاعيل القرار التحكيمي في البلد الذي يخضع له القرار على أن للمحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تؤجل البت في الطلب إذا وجدت مبرراً لذلك. 
ز) عدم قابلية موضوع النزاع للتحكيم حسب أحكام القانون اللبناني 
مادة (19) 
- لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تعيد النظر في أساس النزاع بناءً على طلب المدعى عليه إلا في الحالات الآتية : 
1- إذا اثبت ان القرار التحكيمي صدر بالاستناد إلى وثائق اعتبرت أو اعلنت كاذبة بتاريخ لاحق لصدوره. 
2- إذا اكتشفت بعد صدور القرار التحكيمي وثائق حاسمة حال أحد الأطراف دون إبرازها. 
3- إذا وجد تناقض في الفقرة الحكمية من القرار. 
4- إذا ثبت أن قوانين الدولة التابع لها القرار الأجنبي توجب اعادة النظر في أساس القرارات التحكيمية اللبنانية قبل إعطائها الصيغة التنفيذية. 
مادة (20) 
- على المحكمة اللبنانية أن ترد حكما طلب الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي الأجنبي والاعتراف به إذا كان هذا القرار مخالفا للانتظام العام. مادة (21) 
- إذا كان القرار التحكيمي موضوع مراجعة قضائية خارج لبنان أدت إلى تثبيته فيعد بمنزلة الحكم الأجنبي وتطبق عليه القواعد التي ترعى تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية 
مادة (22) 
- على الفريق الذي يطلب إعطاء القرار التحكيمي الأجنبي الصيغة التنفيذية أن يبرز : 
أ) النص الأصلي للقرار أو نسخة عنه تتوفر فيها الشروط المفروضة لصحتها بقانون البلد الذي صدر فيه. 
ب) الأوراق المثبتة لاكتساب هذا القرار القوة التنفيذية وفقاً للقانون الذي يرعاه 
ج) المستندات التي تثبت ان أوراق المحاكمة التحكيمية قد أبلغت إلى المدعى عليه إذا كان صادراً بالصورة الغيابية. 
د) ترجمة مطابقة لأصل المستندات المدرجة أعلاه ومصدقة وفقاً لأحكام القانون اللبناني 
مادة (23) 
- للقاضي اللبناني أثناء النظر في دعوى معروضة عليه أن يأخذ بمفاعيل القرار التحكيمي الأجنبي عند التذرع به لديه متى تحققت الشروط المنصوص عليها بالمادتين 18و19من هذا القانون وله أن يمنح هذا الحكم الصيغة التنفيذية إذا طلبها أحد الفريقين صراحة. 
مادة (24) 
- ينظر وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بالدعاوى الرامية إلى طلب إعلان عدم سريان القرارات التحكيمية الأجنبية سواء قدمت بصورة مباشرة أو في سياق محاكمة جارية أمام المحاكم اللبنانية. 
مادة (25) 
- يتمتع القرار التحكيمي الأجنبي الذي منح الصيغة التنفيذية بالقوة التنفيذية نفسها التي تتمتع بها القرارات التحكيمية اللبنانية ويستفيد من طرق التنفيذ نفسها.

----------

